# can b.dragon eat mealworm beetles??



## neil-liverpool

i have a 4 month old dragon that i have been feeding on meal worms crickets veg etc, ive just read that a should only feed him mealworms 1-2 a week.
i have a big box of mealworms and if im cutting down on feeding them for the dragon they will soon turn to beetles, is the dragon ok to eat them??


----------



## RescueCat

You shouldn't feed them the beetles more than once every other week.

I'm staying away from Mealies until my bearded dragon is full-sized, due to the fact they can cause impaction.


----------



## 123dragon

RescueCat said:


> You shouldn't feed them the beetles more than once every other week.
> 
> I'm staying away from Mealies until my bearded dragon is full-sized, due to the fact they can cause impaction.


if your beardie is healthy they wont cause impaction, locusts have a harder shell then mealworms, 

and yes i find my beardie loves the crunchiness of the beetles


----------



## RoyalBriggoboa

Might of dreamt it bt i heard beardies cudnt eat the beetles. . . . . Any1 else heard this?


----------



## Wolflore

If the mealies turn into beetles keep feeding them! They eventually breed and eventually you get baby mealies!


----------



## PeterUK

RoyalBriggoboa said:


> Might of dreamt it bt i heard beardies cudnt eat the beetles. . . . . Any1 else heard this?


Nope. . . .you was dreaming it.


----------



## dougal

If you want to try to reduce the amount of mealies turning into beatles put them in the fridge the make them dormant...the same for waxworms too if you use them.


----------



## Holly12

I would only fed the meal worms like 2 a week the vegies are really important and a little bit of fruit. I use to have 2 female beardies and only in the mornings I would feed them worms and they would have thier pellet food and thier vegeis.


----------



## Ron Magpie

neil-liverpool said:


> i have a 4 month old dragon that i have been feeding on meal worms crickets veg etc, ive just read that a should only feed him mealworms 1-2 a week.
> i have a big box of mealworms and if im cutting down on feeding them for the dragon they will soon turn to beetles, is the dragon ok to eat them??


Yes it is.


----------



## 123dragon

Holly12 said:


> I would only fed the meal worms like 2 a week the vegies are really important and a little bit of fruit. I use to have 2 female beardies and only in the mornings I would feed them worms and they would have thier pellet food and thier vegeis.


they need a lot more live food that that even as adults


----------



## scotty667

123dragon said:


> they need a lot more live food that that even as adults


 Bearded dragon's are only suppose to be fed live every other day


----------



## 123dragon

scotty667 said:


> Bearded dragon's are only suppose to be fed live every other day


there is lots of people that feed live food everyday on this forum, 
as many as they eat in 10-15 mins once a day plus unlimited salads for adults and the same 2 or 3 times a day for younger
as the beardie in question is 4 months old it should be packing way as many bugs as it can


----------



## scotty667

123dragon said:


> there is lots of people that feed live food everyday on this forum,
> as many as they eat in 10-15 mins once a day plus unlimited salads for adults and the same 2 or 3 times a day for younger
> as the beardie in question is 4 months old it should be packing way as many bugs as it can


Yeah i know i just was saying what i read especially if it's 4 month's old everyday food


----------

